# Good news for Michigan shooters



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thought I'd share this with the Michigan shooters. We're one step closer to getting rid of a law that requires you to take a test and have your local police dept. or sheriff's office sign a waiver permit to purchase a handgun/pistol. In my county sometimes folks have had to wait weeks to get their permit just to buy one. This speeds up the process. One more step in the Senate. Please contact your reps and let them know you want this passed. Thanks ! http://www.nraila.or...aspx?s=&st=&ps=


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad to hear this, hope you get it passed. When will people learn law abideing citizens only follow the laws. *IF *criminals would register their guns and fill out a form where they plan to use them, plus state where they got the gun, this would be a gun control law that I could support. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck on getting that passed Tom. Hopefully your reps will listen to you.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

We can only hope.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

A step in the right direction Tom.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The time is right Tom, stay after them. All you MI guys get behind this, most politicians don't want anything to do with any 2nd amendment issues during an election year. There are exceptions like areas of California and the city of Chicago. Write, call, fax and/or email multiple times, keep the pressure up and good things will happen.

Good luck guys!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

One positive thing is there were several Democrats that voted to repeal the issue too in the House. I was pretty surprised but when you break it all it does is make sense to save the state more money. It was put in place before the National background checks became law. Thanks everyone for your support !


----------

